# The Lost Camper



## actsholy44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Went to the Grand Canyon but was sapposed to go to Yosemite, But like all good men who like peace in the trailer I ended up there but it turned out to be a very cold and nice trip. the furnace worked nice.Will post pics soon also this was the first real trip for my kargoron the way back dry camped in Quarzite Az.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

actsholy44 said:


> Went to the Grand Canyon but was sapposed to go to Yosemite, But like all good men who like peace in the trailer I ended up there but it turned out to be a very cold and nice trip. the furnace worked nice.Will post pics soon also this was the first real trip for my kargoron the way back dry camped in Quarzite Az.


Looking forward to seeing them!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

North or South Rim?

Also looking forward to pics

John


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

good for you to get out camping. Just as soon as I dig down to my trailer I may even think about camping again


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I cannot wait to see them. Post them soon

Thor


----------



## actsholy44 (Dec 21, 2007)

the south rim was the only one open


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ding...Dong..

it the "wish we had some pictures" person....Hehehe..


----------

